# Mare slipped foal



## fusaberry (19 January 2011)

Well not the best start to the year , Destiny one of our young mares , 4 yo, has slipped her first foal .it was perfectly formed , beautiful creature -but everything happens for a reason I suppose,It was one of our first crop of foals from our CB stallion, she is having a bit of a mope , went off her food for a few days , vet says shes fine, just seems to have the equine equivalent of the blues , she's picking up now. lots of cuddles and loves , she is so lovely and trusting .I can feel her pain, I lost 2 children myself, I know it happens but It hurts when it does.
But 5 mares in foal due from end march , so will post and photo when they arrive.Must think positively.


----------



## angrovestud (19 January 2011)

I am sorry to hear of your loss Its is awful lets hope your mare feels happier in the comming few weeks. best wishes


----------



## fusaberry (19 January 2011)

angrovestud said:



			I am sorry to hear of your loss Its is awful lets hope your mare feels happier in the comming few weeks. best wishes
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou


----------



## Irishlife (19 January 2011)

So sorry to hear your news. It is so heartbreaking. Best wishes for the rest of your foalings and I am sure your mare will enjoy playing "Aunty" to all the new babies later on.


----------



## Maesfen (19 January 2011)

Poor mare, such a shame and for your colt too.  Let's hope she has better luck this next time.  Will look forward to your updates on the others.


----------



## millitiger (19 January 2011)

Sorry to hear this, it is horrible.

My mare slipped her Fleetwater Opposition foal 5 years ago and I still think now what it would have been like, what we would have been doing, sad really


----------



## JCWHITE (19 January 2011)

My mare lost two, one a coloured filly by a top stallion.
Would have been a ten yr old by now.
All that consoled me was, I still have my mare.
You never forget what could have been, wishing you all the best.
JC


----------



## Rosehip (19 January 2011)

Oh Gosh! What a nightmare for you  I hope your mare picks up and gets happier in the coming weeks...as above, Im sure she will be a great 'aunty' and play mate for the other foals when they are born. Good luck for the rest of your girls! x


----------



## Alexart (19 January 2011)

So sorry for you and your poor mare - we've lost 3 in the past and it's heartbreaking, but you're right to look on the positive side of things and you have the others to look forward to.
On a practical note keep her away from the other in foal mares and on different grazing to them just incase it is anything contagious.


----------



## Laafet (19 January 2011)

So sorry for your loss, we've had two recently (unconnected and tested negative for any nasties). Just seems to be bad luck. Chin up and look forward to the ones coming. Our mares have seemed to get over it very quickly if that is any help.


----------



## Whizz105 (19 January 2011)

So sorry to hear this! how far along was she?

Hugs to you and your mare xx


----------



## KarynK (19 January 2011)

What rotten luck, but at least she is ok and you have some babies to look forward to soon, such a shame!


----------



## Holly831 (19 January 2011)

So sorry. I too have lost 3 over the years all slipped around 8 months along with 2 still borns. Its heartbreaking as they look so perfectly formed and such a shock when it happens.

(((HUGS))) for you and your mare and wishing you better news with your others x


----------



## Gucci_b (19 January 2011)

Sorry to read your sad post,  ((hugs))  how far on was your mare and did you notice any change's in her before she slipped her foal. Sorry to ask, but yr sad loss may help other's...


----------



## Jackpotsstud (19 January 2011)

So sorry about your mare - I hope that she feels better soon.  I hope you have a much better summer and enjoy the foals you have coming.


----------



## Herts05 (22 January 2011)

Sorry to hear this. My mare carried successfully last year and delivered a lovely colt. This year she lost her foal for unknown reasons. As she's kept at a great stud farm, the vet did an post mortem as everything looked fine with the foal and mare. The conclusion they came to that as the foal moved it had wrapped its leg around the umbilical cord and cut off the blood supply. 
If you have other mares in foal I would suggest a post mortem so that you can ensure that its nothing to be worried about.
Fingers crossed for your other ones. X


----------



## JaxMath (22 January 2011)

So sorry for your loss.....   hugs xx


----------



## Rollin (22 January 2011)

Really sorry to hear your sad news.  There is so much hope and anticipation it is heartbreaking to lose a foal.  I hope your mare picks up soon, poor mum.

What is your CB stallion called?  I breed CB's.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (23 January 2011)

Very sorry for your loss - I lost one some years ago, ISH mare was 7 months pregnant - a beautifully formed very well-marked filly by Orlando. It was the mare's first foal, vet didn't find anything wrong at all. 
I had the mare on breeding loan and didn't dare try again. She went on to have 3 textbook pregnancies on loan to someone else, 3 gorgeous colts by Suma's Murphy's Law and is in foal again for this year...
Sod's law - but I suppose Nature knows best. 
Good luck with the others x


----------



## gingerfilly (24 January 2011)

I am so sorry to here this.... Like you say you have to think positive and you still have your lovely mare  
My mare had a perfect but sadly still born palamino colt last year and it was heartbreaking, and as much as you try not to you do still think, I wonder what could have been?? Very sad, but it comes with the teritory of breeding. You still have 5 other foals to look forward too. Wish you all the best with them  x


----------

